# -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory



## wiseguy (31. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ich bekomme seid neuestem immer wieder folgende Fehlermeldung:


> -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory


Nach einem Neustart ist der weg. Solange dieser Fehler aber besteht, kann ich nichts mehr ausführen. Ich erhalte dann immer wieder diesen Fehler...


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2008)

Ist das ein virtueller Server? Wenn ja, dann ist einfach der Arbeitsspeicher voll da virtuelle Server keine Auslagerungsdatei haben. Also entweder musst Du ein paar Programme stoppen oder Deinen Admin bitten, dem vserver mehr Speicher zuzuweisen.


----------



## wiseguy (31. Dez. 2008)

Es ist ein vServer, ja... (leider!)

Ich hab zugesicherte 350 MB RAM und 350 MB SWAP, siehe hier (das ist mein vServer)

Das Problem ist jetzt nicht wieder aufgetreten... woran das wohl lag?


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2009)

Sowas passiert z.B. dann wenn Du plötzlich viele gleichzeitige Web-Zugriffe oder ein Schwall neuer Spam mails reinkommt. das mit den web Zugriffen passiert auch gerne mal durch einen schlecht geschriebenen Suchmaschinen Spider, der zu viele Anfragen in zu kurzer zeit an den Server schickt.


----------

